# Anfänger bittet um Hilfe neuer Versuch



## OssiSachsen (17. Feb 2017)

Hallo an alle hier bei Java-forum
Wenn man sich in solch einem Forum registriert hat man meistens ein Problem... so habe auch ich Eines. Als Neueinsteiger in Javascript habe ich Probleme Variablen zu Übergeben.
Ausgangssituation die funktioniert (js in html):
// Bitte ein bereits vergangenes Datum eintragen und die
// Monatsnamen in englisch (Monatsname Tag, Jahr Uhrzeit)!
var begin = new Date('Januar 02, 2017 14:00:00');
Nun möchte ich aber nicht das hier im Script das Datum und die Uhrzeit eingetragen wird. Der Script ist von "Otto Normalos" schnell zerstört. ...also eine extra Datei in, z.Bsp. *.js erstellt und dort dies als Variablen eingetragen.
So... *.js
Zeiten = 'October 28, 2016 12:01:00';
und geändert in (js in html):
// Bitte ein bereits vergangenes Datum eintragen und die
// Monatsnamen in englisch (Monatsname Tag, Jahr Uhrzeit)!
var begin = new Date ('Zeiten');

oder so ...
Monat = 'October';
Tag = '28';
Jahr = '2016';
Stunde = '12';
Minute = '01';
Sekunde = '00';

und geändert in (js in html):
// Bitte ein bereits vergangenes Datum eintragen und die
// Monatsnamen in englisch (Monatsname Tag, Jahr Uhrzeit)!
var begin = new Date ('Monat Tag, Jahr Stunde:Minute:Sekunde');
was aber beides nicht funktioniert.
Was ist falsch? Wo soll ich nachschlagen?
MfG
OssiSachsen


----------



## krgewb (24. Feb 2017)

Ich weiß nicht, wie man es in eine andere Datei ausgliedert. Nehmen wir an, es ist alles in derselben Datei.

In deinem ersten Beispiel steht:
 var begin = new Date ('Zeiten');
Es müsste eigentlich wie folgt lauten:
 var begin = new Date (Zeiten);

In deinem anderen Versuch hast du folgendes geschrieben:
 var begin = new Date ('Monat Tag, Jahr Stunde:Minute:Sekunde');
Wenn man es wie folgt schreibt funktioniert es:
 var begin = new Date (Monat + ' ' + Tag + ', ' + Jahr + ' ' + Stunde + ':' + Minute + ':' + Sekunde);


----------

